

BattleBots may be coming back in 2015 - fryguy
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1555995549/bring-robot-combat-back-to-your-screen

======
BenSS
I'd pledge in a second if there was any mention of fixing the rules that made
it boring to watch in the first place. Everything became a wedge or a spinning
can o' doom.

